# Trail cam questions. Now with pictures!



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone had problems with cows and trail cam’s? How do you set up for “wildlife” and not range cows? I am getting tired of cow pictures. 

Also, any suggestions on what to use to bait city deer to get pictures of them on trail cams? I have located a nice buck in the Farmington area and would like to see if I can get some pictures of him. I am thinking apples. 

BugBuilder


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

No cattle; don't know other than setting the cam where they can not get in front of it or put up some signs of dogs that should scare them j/k. I have heard of people using corn/grain to bait the deer just for pics; not for hunting obviously.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

I've had to wade through several thousand pictures of cattle too! If you ever find something that works besides an electrical fence, please let us know.

As for baiting deer, I'd try the apples. And it's okay to hunt big game over bait if you want to.

Fishrmn


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



Fishrmn said:


> I've had to wade through several thousand pictures of cattle too! If you ever find something that works besides an electrical fence, please let us know.
> 
> As for baiting deer, I'd try the apples. And it's okay to hunt big game over bait if you want to.
> 
> Fishrmn


+1. They love apples. This fall, I think I will try to kill a deer with a knife while it is eating an apple out of my hand.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

After you figure out how to keep cows off the cam let me know how to keep man junk off... :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



Fishrmn said:


> As for baiting deer, I'd try the apples. And it's okay to hunt big game over bait if you want to.


Really? I have always "heard" but not officially read that it was not allowed??


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

Really!
Nowhere in the regulations does it say that you cannot bait big game animals. You cannot bait migratory wildfowl. I know two guys who asked the UDWR specifically, and they were told it is not prohibited.

Fishrmn


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

Thanks for the info, the only time that "bait" is found in this year's guidebook/proc is for this:


> Waste of game Utah Code § 23-20-8
> You may not waste any big game animal or permit it to be wasted or spoiled. (Waste means to abandon a big game animal or allow it to spoil or be used in a manner not normally associated with its beneficial use. For example, using the meat as fertilizer or for trapping bait is not considered a beneficial use of the meat.)
> In addition, you may not kill or cripple a big game animal without making a reasonable effort to retrieve it. You must immediately kill any animal you wound and tag the animal.


Seems to concur, I also looked under the rules and no such thing; I wonder how such ideas get around, maybe it was a rule at one point???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

Just to verify. I spent many hours years ago, going over the whole baiting thing with DWR for work. It is 100% legal to use it in Utah for big game.

Many of the EMPLOYEES of the DWR initially told me it was illegal. WHen I got to the bottom of it, they were all in the same boat. "My uncle told me it was illegal 33 years ago, so it must be."

Friggen inbreeders. :mrgreen:  :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

While baiting big game is generally legal in Utah, it is illegal in wilderness areas (which comprise the vast majority of my LE unit).


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

This happened a few years ago while using a 35mm camera. I had found a nice little secluded pond where deer had been watering. Problem was there was no trees around the pond, just sagebrush. So I decided to clear out a spot back in the sagebrush where I could just set my camera on the ground. Well, after a week or two, I returned to see that it had rattled off 36 pictures! Oh man I was exited! I rushed down to town and took my film into Smith's, handed them to the girl and told her to 1 hour this baby! I anxiously waited around until finally...they were done! I grab the pictures and ripped open the envelope. The first picture was a Lamb and her ewe on the other side of the pond. The next picture was the lamb and ewe just a little bit closer. The next picture was the lamb and the ewe even closer. The next picture was a close-up of a sheeps face. The next 32 pictures were nothing but white fuzz! The **** sheep had found my spot I had cleared out for my camera and figured it was a perfect place to lay down and take a nap! I couldn't get off my mind what the girl at the photo lab must have been thinking :shock: Anyway, trial and error! It took me quite a while to figure out the best set-up and places to put a camera. At least with a digital camera you can just erase the pictures.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



legacy said:


> This happened a few years ago while using a 35mm camera. I had found a nice little secluded pond where deer had been watering. Problem was there was no trees around the pond, just sagebrush. So I decided to clear out a spot back in the sagebrush where I could just set my camera on the ground. Well, after a week or two, I returned to see that it had rattled off 36 pictures! Oh man I was exited! I rushed down to town and took my film into Smith's, handed them to the girl and told her to 1 hour this baby! I anxiously waited around until finally...they were done! I grab the pictures and ripped open the envelope. The first picture was a Lamb and her ewe on the other side of the pond. The next picture was the lamb and ewe just a little bit closer. The next picture was the lamb and the ewe even closer. The next picture was a close-up of a sheeps face. The next 32 pictures were nothing but white fuzz! The **** sheep had found my spot I had cleared out for my camera and figured it was a perfect place to lay down and take a nap! I couldn't get off my mind what the girl at the photo lab must have been thinking :shock:


LMAO :rotfl: Hopefully you left your velcro gloves in the truck :lol:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



Huge29 said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > This happened a few years ago while using a 35mm camera. I had found a nice little secluded pond where deer had been watering. Problem was there was no trees around the pond, just sagebrush. So I decided to clear out a spot back in the sagebrush where I could just set my camera on the ground. Well, after a week or two, I returned to see that it had rattled off 36 pictures! Oh man I was exited! I rushed down to town and took my film into Smith's, handed them to the girl and told her to 1 hour this baby! I anxiously waited around until finally...they were done! I grab the pictures and ripped open the envelope. The first picture was a Lamb and her ewe on the other side of the pond. The next picture was the lamb and ewe just a little bit closer. The next picture was the lamb and the ewe even closer. The next picture was a close-up of a sheeps face. The next 32 pictures were nothing but white fuzz! The **** sheep had found my spot I had cleared out for my camera and figured it was a perfect place to lay down and take a nap! I couldn't get off my mind what the girl at the photo lab must have been thinking :shock:
> ...


That's exactly what I figured the photo gal was thinking!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



legacy said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > legacy said:
> ...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*



Fishrmn said:


> I've had to wade through several thousand pictures of cattle too! If you ever find something that works besides an electrical fence, please let us know.
> 
> As for baiting deer, I'd try the apples. And it's okay to hunt big game over bait if you want to.
> 
> Fishrmn


And don't worry about the apples being fresh and ripe and crisp! Deer like the dried out, brown, chewy, wormy, bird-eaten, rotten, mushy, immature or green ones you find on the ground just as well!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Trail cam questions.*

Apples are the trick. I found some old apples and set them out with my cameras. Along with these pictures I got a few with some doe's and fawns as well. When I get my camera's loaded back up I will take them back and leave again. I have heard there is a much larger buck in there as well.

Does anybody know if grocery stores will let you have old produce?

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

go down to lagoon trail, takes lots of boxes, there are tons of apples that have fallen off the trees. Better hurry though everybody likes to feed them to the elk lol. BTW, i dont think i have ever seen a spot in farmington canyon that is level like that lol. Looks kinda like the area around the pond.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I never said anything about these boy's being in the canyon. I have found them between the frontage road and main... :wink:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

lol nice, I live on main and have seen many nice deer over the years in my yard. In fact 3 years ago I spooked a huge typical 4 point when I let my dogs out and it ran right into the path of a gal in a new lexus. It crushed her windshield and left support, mirror, quarter panel and hood. My wife ran to the lady in the car but I ran to the buck laying in the gutter lol. The gal was fine, just a little shook up but the buck was pretty messed up. He did stand up as I approched him and ran off though. Saw him 3 nights later with nothing more then a heavy limp. Tough sob's I tell ya.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok heres what u do. this sounds weird, BUT IT WORKS!  k u take crunchy peanut butter, then 4 yards away have apples (old, dry ones) then creamy peanut butter (cut out the bottom of the jar). i don't think cows will eat it. when i did it i had horses, but they only had it once! lol btw figure a way to keep the peanut butter down! like screw the lid on the tree, screw the lid to a stump, cause the ***** like it! lol the deer will have a feast!  

just my 2 cents.


----------

